# Crack above brake mount, steel frame - options?



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi, found this crack while trying to track down a strange intermittent rubbing noise from my rear brake. The frame is a NS Eccentric Cromo. Should I be worried by it? Thanks


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont think there are very many cracks in s bicycle frame you shouldnt be worried about! 
youll need to consult someone familiar with bike frame fabrication for advice. Bike tubing is chromo and thin so i wouldnt trust it to just any joe with a welder.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Find somebody proficient in TIG welding...it's an easy repair.


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent, thanks both, will ask around. Glad there might be a repair possible.


----------



## Ranger Danger (10 mo ago)

Sure, it can be fixed, but I wouldn't trust a TIG or MIG welded mountain bike frame repair any further than the pub! It looks like a fatigue crack. What is the warranty on the frame? I would start there.


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Well outside warranty period now. I've misused this bike a lot and not surprised it's cracked. I've broken others too. With that sort of riding, perhaps a weld isn't a good idea. Could be time to modernize a bit too


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

Carefully check the rest of the frame for cracks, if it's good, then clean all the paint off the cracked area and find a good TIG welded to fix it, then ride it. Someday it will crack again someplace else? Watch for cracks, but don't throw it away for a couple bucks in repair.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Again, i would consult someone familiar with steel bike fabrication and repair. It can be fixed, but is it worth it and will it hold? Thing with bike chromoly bike tubing is its thin and not all welders are familiar with working chromoly. Thats a stress point from the brakes, youll notice some frames will have reenforcment like a tube welded between the stays there.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

It looks very corroded and rust never sleeps. You would just be opening a can of worms making a repair on that frame.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Taroroot said:


> Again, i would consult someone familiar with steel bike fabrication and repair. It can be fixed, but is it worth it and will it hold? Thing with bike chromoly bike tubing is its thin and not all welders are familiar with working chromoly. Thats a stress point from the brakes, youll notice some frames will have reenforcment like a tube welded between the stays there.


It looks like this frame has a reinforcement tube welded between the stays. I wonder if it was a manufacturing defect that caused it to crack (i.e. the welder didn't know what they were doing). With all that corrosion it looks like the crack has been developing for sometime.


----------

